# What do you do at a Furrycon



## Cloak7017 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello.

I'm new to fur affinity. I'm also considering going to a Furry con. What is there at Furry con? I know people sell art and badges, but do they sell anything else? Also, what else besides buying/selling things goes on at Furry con? Is there anything I should avoid? Is there anything I should definetly give a try (in your opinion)? How long do they last? How often do you go?

I think if everyone is as nice as they are on the forums, then Furry con should be fun!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

buy doujins


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> buy doujins


Meh... is this how you encourage new people?...


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Anyway, put the jokes aside, and take this seriously. 
There are different questions. Are you going to go as a visitor, or you will wear a fursuit?
If you're wearing a fursuit, there is a lot of stuff, and activity you can do with other. (beside hugs and boops) And you can make a lot of new friend. But if you have a specific con you want to go, you can check it out online, and see what are you interested in.
If you're going as a visitor, well... yea... you should buy doujins (jk )


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Meh... is this how you encourage new people?...


I'm a simple man, when I see a 9gag watermark, I upvote like :V


----------



## theTAILlor (Jul 12, 2018)

Con basics:
Cons typically run Friday through Sunday though some of the bigger cons start late Thursday for the early furs (not just birds).
Every con is similar in structure.
On the first day there will be an opening ceremony.
Then panels and sessions. Panels can be anything from practical like how to save to buy a fursuit or how to draw furry art to fun and adventurous like how to make balloon animals and furs who like to wear diapers (crinkling). Then there are usually games for those in fursuits and games for all. Some are physical and some are like group games like furry fued or the price is right. All of the panels and sessions are ran by attendees. If you find yourself going to cons often, you can run a panel on something you know about. Most cons have a dance competition and maybe a talent show.  Floor wars which is like a dance battle.
There will be a gaming room, board game room and a dance/rave each night.
Somewhere in the middle will be a fursuit parade where all the suiters parade around the hotel and venue. You can see everyone's suit in one place.
A big part of every con is the dealer's den and the artist alley. The dealers den is where you can find anything from tails to plushies to comics to fursuits and more. The artist alley is where artist make their work on the spot for the most part. The main rule is artist alley must be made by the artist while dealers can sell both things they've made and commercial products.
And pizza!  Furries like pizza. When i was at MFF last year and TFF this year, at night, there was a pizza delivery every few minutes. Personal deliveries, not for everyone to share. But just saying you'll see a lot of pizza boxes.
On the last day, there will be a closing ceremony where the attendance is announced and the money raised for charity is revealed. People cry, hug, promise to stay in touch and hope to see each other at the next con. Then the last dance is called the dead dog dance because everyone is dog tired.
Midwest furfest still has their schedule up from last year. Check it out to give you a better idea of what to ecpect. mff2017.sched.com: Midwest FurFest 2017
I've technically been to 3 cons and will be going to more. I'm a dealer/artist alley most of the time but still am a hardcore furry and take in as many events as time allows. I also enjoy going to the raves and fur watching. Just fun to see others having fun.
Just the fact that you're here means your curious. Come over to the other side of the fence! You'll probably wonder why you didn't come sooner.
Only about 20 percent of people at a con have a fursuit so don't worry if you don't have one.
Most cons have day passes so you wouldn't even have to commit for the whole weekend.
I know that's a lot of stuff I rattled out but I'm just passionate about the fandom and hope more will join.


----------



## Sigrún (Jul 15, 2018)

theTAILlor said:


> Con basics:
> 
> Cons typically run Friday through Sunday though some of the bigger cons start late Thursday for the early furs (not just birds).
> 
> ...






Awwww, that all sounds so fun and sweet! I have also never been to a concert but would absolutely love to sometime soon. Reading your description makes me so happy and feel even more excited.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't go to furcons, sorry


----------

